# What did you build your "Roads" out of?



## Jim in MO (Feb 28, 2010)

We have a lot of rock and gravel in our layout already so we were thinking our "roads and streets" should be made out of something else. Something that would give them more of a paved appearance. 

So that is the reason for the question: What did you build your roads out of?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Haven't done it yet but I'm going to use Ice Guard. It's a roofing material that goes under shingles along the edge of the roof to prevent ice backup. It's black and has a rough grainy top which looks very much like black top. I have had a piece laying out for two years. It is still pliable, hasn't faded and doesn't degrade in UV light. It comes in 3' wide by 50' long rolls. A bit of overkill for what we need. Mine is left over from my roofing project. 

Terry


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I made my asphalt roads out of aspahlt.








Found bags of patching materials at HD. Messy stuff, wear clothes for working, dug shallow trench 1" deep and 5" wide, and trowled it in. just patted edges with trowell tool to make them reasonably straight. Sprayed yellow line dowm middle with stencil. Been down a year, has some realsitic cracks, but doing OK. Also gives me a place to walk through the layout for maintenance, so it holds my weight.

Jerry


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Dirt.











Link to larger image 


I haven't found anything that looks as good as the real ground for dirt roads. Although I wasn't looking for material to simulate paved roads. I'm not sure paved roads would look right for our late 1940s - early 1950s Southwest Colorado layout.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Matt, I hate you and your great looking layout..... 
j/k It's always a pleasure to see your work.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By paintjockey on 22 May 2012 09:20 AM 
Matt, I hate you and your great looking layout..... 

Thanks. I hope to get a lot of new layout photos this summer. More for you to hate


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've used concrete backer board, been holding up well for me.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I like to use stone impregnated roofing paper. I buy it in grey and leave it that color or paint it black. Real easy to work with and easily cuts with a mat knife.

Used in its natural grey color as a foot path:


This shows the natural grey (parking) next to the painted black (roadway):


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Slot car track...in places. Figured the cars as well as the trains should move.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

8x16 patio pavers... same stuff I used for sub track bed


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Terry,
Is the stuff that you have been testing the same as what Ralph had? He gave me several square feet that I was going to use for roofing. As I recall, someone at the last meeting indicated there were two types and one did not hold up well to the UV. 


Mark

*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

No mark, the stuff Ralph has is not UV resistant. The ice guard you need has a rough surface on the top. 

Terry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I use cement for my roads. Holds up well and gives me a place to also walk if need be. Also use backer board for base to sent buildings on. Later RJD


----------

